# Next P for Me will Be..............????????????



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got a manny today!!!!! Thanks again to T-Man you rip and are a completely deadly guy!!! I have now fullfilled three of my five wishes. I was wondering what everyone else's P's of the future will be or their dream serra or Pygo, shoal or solo don't matter. If you are planning to get something or just wishing. What would the next P for me be????

My Wish List from the beginning and in priority starting with 1 being the most wanted

1. Elongatus-got two now Thx to Wonka and spawn Shaynesmommy you two rip









2.Caribe shoal(10-15 in a 400/500 gallon)- finding this a lot harder than first anticipated and have not gave up hope but DAMN caribe's are like the clitoris I just can't seem to find any thing close to it, but thx to Wonka got 1 10" bad boy!!!(Thx Bro)

3-Small Redz shoal(4-8)- I got 6 that are about 4" or getting close to it and started them from inchers which has been really fun to watch grow and develop into "teens", Thx to no one but me cause had to get them all in three different stops in edmonton.

4.Gibbus- This like the caribe shoal is almost impossible to find Here gibbus gibbus gibbus heeeeeeere gibbus gibbus gibbus!!!

5. Manny- Thx to T-man I got my little bad boy today and he rips ass already, you rule man and thx for the great deal and going out of your way to help a fellow hobbist out, nothing but respect and appreciation going your way brother


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

When I get my house I'm gonna have a mix shoal(pygo) caribe, tern, redz and piraya or I might just go with a couple of caribe - I allways liked there look! You should add that as an option(mix pygo shoal)...

...and grats on the pick up red


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Really wanting a black mask elong.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've been out of the piranha hobby for 3 years. But, now, I'm starting to get the itch again. For me...it's the one they call a "blue diamond rhom"...or, I'll break the bank for a 14" plus rhom. I can't go back to the little guys...I won't!...I can't!...I refuse!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Well, I started with a sanchezi purchased from an old pfurian which I sold it to another member. Next, another OG hooked me up with a Peruvian HB Rhom which died in a tragic accident. Then, I got a Guyana Rhom from aquascape about a year ago and still have it. So after keeping serras, my wishlist was to have a pygo shoal. That wish came true yesterday! I now have a deadly shoal of 4 caribe, 1 tern, and 1 super red. So at the moment, I am content with my stock of p's.








However, still on my wishlist is a monster tank of 300+ gallons.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Actually, looking to thin out my collection at home...daughter needs more room for her toys and we need more room in our home office area!


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

I am glad he made it home with no problemo. Goodluck with the Mannie and can't wait to see him grow into a monster. Only wish is... in the future I am looking for a 15" plus Vinny Rhom or grow the Diamond I have into a beast in about 20yrs from now..


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> Actually, looking to thin out my collection at home...daughter needs more room for her toys and we need more room in our home office area!


willing to ship?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

RnR... congrats on your new manny... and T-bone... "Right on" for hookin' him up!









I voted "Rhom."
What would really get me off would be to go to South America, catch a monster rhom and have it flown back, and put the guy up in a huge tank embedded in the wall of my livingroom.

(Someday.)


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

voted rhom
i want a 16 incher

rnr there is a gibbus for sale by our sponsors


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

db04ph said:


> voted rhom
> i want a 16 incher
> 
> rnr there is a gibbus for sale by our sponsors


WHERE TELL ME WHERE????

I just checked why must you turn this into a thread full of LIES!!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

i speak the truth man

aquascapeonline

Pedro

Gibbus 4"

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=183533


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh snap that's f*cking pimp dude


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

anything I can get my hands on. Although a nice shoal of caribe, piraya, reds would be awesome!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Manny. love them so much
every time i see pics of them on this site makes me want one more and more. got to wait till after my exams though before i can start setting the tank up
they look so kickass as adults


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

First choice on my wish list would probably be Irritans or small group of Geryi, then probably a rhom of the diamond variety.

ATM i have six 4'' reds and couldn't be happier with them, and currently have an empty 30g, which am maybe looking to get a small mac or sanchezi. Also thinking about geting rid of my wardrobe and getting another tank, then i would have 3 tanks in my bedroom. When i get my own place everything will be sweet as a nut, and i can hopefully earn the money to get all the fish of my dreams.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i voted for P tern bc its the only pygo i haven't owned. the plan is to create a mixed shoal of caribe tern and piraya. i have 4 caribe ranging from 6-9 inches and a piraya thats about 4 inches that i am growning out. as far as serras go i also want another serra or two or three dozen haha. i have a 10in rhom and he kicks ass but i want a shoal or macs or geryi in the future along with keeping a mannie at some point. i am in not in a rush tho with the serras i am focusing on the pygos first growing out the piraya and then adding a tern.

Hey RnR you getting that gibbie?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I've been out of the piranha hobby for 3 years. But, now, I'm starting to get the itch again. For me...it's the one they call a "blue diamond rhom"...or, I'll break the bank for a 14" plus rhom. I can't go back to the little guys...I won't!...I can't!...I refuse!


lol i feel the same

im buyin a house in 3 months and wife is already naggin me not to get Piranhas cause they evil i assume

but i will win and get what i want
i already used to have 10 tanks runnin at once now in the future my list will look like

1 Redbelly shoal 8-10
1 irritian loved my old 1 check Aquascape irritain pic to see my old 1 sexy beast
2-3 rhoms diffrent colors/regions in divided tanks or there own
1 elong cause only species i never had or a geryi but not really my type
1 spilo cuase they just are sexy
1 manny
1 brandtii if ever in stock agian lol


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Cool ass list my friend







see your getting back at 'er with full afliction!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ^^ Cool ass list my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i go 150% lol and got to have it now attitude 
i will probably buy 3-4 tanks at a time


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

working on getting a manny, myself. see what the goal is, then, of having a rhom, manny, and 5 piraya???


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd like to attempt a 3 Elong cohab in my 150 6ft tank if I ever get back into p's


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Maculipinnis Piranha look so cool


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Hmm I have my Diamond Rhom, Geryi and shoal of Reds... what I want next is a Purple Spilo but unfortunately I have run out of space


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

really want to get a monster size blue diamond then I'm done with rhom. next will be a monster shoal of caribes, or pirayas.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Pristobrycon Maculipinnis would be a dream specimen to own. I'd say my chances are probably only a little bit better then getting struck by lightning.

RnR, you're not an idiot so I'm not voting....lol

Of what you listed...Solo Piraya.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, i have completed my 2 of my top 3 wishes.

1: Shoal of RBP. Always wanted some when i was a Kid. So i had to get them. Raised them when they were VERY small. All pushing about 6-7" now.

2: Elong. He's a nasty one too! Thanks again to Cesar.

3: Shoal of Piraya.... this one i'm still working on. After seeing a couple pics of monster piraya a couple of our members here have. I just want a whole shoal now.

Maybe sometime down the road when i have the space. A monster rhom of some sort.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

17"+ Rhom.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd like a monster blue diamond rhom or even a smaller one. I also wouldn't mind having a shoal of pygos again. I do miss my 4 caribes I used to have. An elong would be cool too. I gotta watch myself though cause I'm kinda limited on space and I already have cichlids in my other tanks too.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

13" monster rhom withh 180gal tank


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like if you own a lfs rhom is the way to go for stock I'm guessing!!!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i voted Geryi. my second favourite serra. other than the manny. 
or a piraya shoal


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Voted geryi, really want a small group of geryi.

right now I have a shoal of reds, manny, 2 brandtii, and an elong, have had two elongs total, three rhoms, and and a sanchezi, and I really want to build up a shoal of geryi


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Pretty sure i got an elong locked in


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Pretty sure i got an elong locked in


That's deadly man







you won't be dissapointed thats for sure


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

he looks like a beast


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

thats a beefy elong nice man 
is it from the board?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^

Yea he is. I haven't got him yet, and I am not 100% if I am. I am still away at school for a few more weeks, and I need another set up for him. I guess he's not that aggressive though, so IDK yet.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Who cares Elongs slay ass, Happy was supposedly NOT aggressive when inquired about him and check my video out and say that about him now. It all depends on enviroment and comfortability. Gimme that "passive" Elong and gimme 2 months and he will be a finger chasing snarling mean SOB I put money on it!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Who cares Elongs slay ass, Happy was supposedly NOT aggressive when inquired about him and check my video out and say that about him now. It all depends on enviroment and comfortability. Gimme that "passive" Elong and gimme 2 months and he will be a finger chasing snarling mean SOB I put money on it!!!


You really think so, maybe with a real strong powerhead he'll come around?


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Who cares Elongs slay ass, Happy was supposedly NOT aggressive when inquired about him and check my video out and say that about him now. It all depends on enviroment and comfortability. Gimme that "passive" Elong and gimme 2 months and he will be a finger chasing snarling mean SOB I put money on it!!!


You really think so, maybe with a real strong powerhead he'll come around?
[/quote]

is that erics from pittsburgh?

he was my old elong you won't be disappointed. He was very passive when I first got him, but started being a lot more active after a couple months.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

thedude8 said:


> Who cares Elongs slay ass, Happy was supposedly NOT aggressive when inquired about him and check my video out and say that about him now. It all depends on enviroment and comfortability. Gimme that "passive" Elong and gimme 2 months and he will be a finger chasing snarling mean SOB I put money on it!!!


You really think so, maybe with a real strong powerhead he'll come around?
[/quote]

is that erics from pittsburgh?

he was my old elong you won't be disappointed. He was very passive when I first got him, but started being a lot more active after a couple months.
[/quote]

Listen to thedude blbig cause he pretty much nailed it. A powerhead as well as a well spaced tank, areas to hide, good diet, throw in a feeder fish once in awhile to get him protective about his space,switch up his current dirrection every couple of weeks and I could go on and on. There are ways to irritate your fish without stressing them and find the mooding helps to get aggression flowing. As well most serras get passed around like a f*cking joint in a hippie community and never usually get a chance to get comfortable enough to get used to and become attached to there enviroment.


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

I'm currently looking for a Rhombeus. The bigger the better but under 1 ft would be fine. Have owned three in the past. Have been phoning around fish stores in Alberta. Riverfront had a nice one I was going to check out but it got sold within days of me inquiring about it. They supposedly have two smaller ones there (about 5") and Big Al's in Edmonton is supposed to have one as well. Has anyone seen any of these in person? Any other ones around for sale (personal) or in store? I'm not from there so I'm going by what they tell me over the phone.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Brandtii said:


> I'm currently looking for a Rhombeus. The bigger the better but under 1 ft would be fine. Have owned three in the past. Have been phoning around fish stores in Alberta. Riverfront had a nice one I was going to check out but it got sold within days of me inquiring about it. They supposedly have two smaller ones there (about 5") and Big Al's in Edmonton is supposed to have one as well. Has anyone seen any of these in person? Any other ones around for sale (personal) or in store? I'm not from there so I'm going by what they tell me over the phone.


Found another man from Alberta!!!!!!! You are my new friend








Yeah Als has one for 249 and is about 3-4 inches and if I could send you a pic from my phone or upload one I will post it.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Pulled the trigger on the deal, getting him in a few weeks. thedude, it is from eric. He is pretty beefy, a strong powerhead help out? What was he like?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

ya looks like he was overfead
powerhead should help make em more lean
how big is he?


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the deal, getting him in a few weeks. thedude, it is from eric. He is pretty beefy, a strong powerhead help out? What was he like?


I fed him once every two to three days. He would come to the top and eat food pretty much as soon as it hit the tank. Ate shrimp, tilapia, all kinds of frozen, would touch pellets though. I first had him in a 55g planted in my living room. He would roam around and didn't freak when people were near. I moved him to a 55g bare then had him split in a 125. He was never skittish, but was only really active when he got used to the planted tank.

If you get him in a tank and keep him in one I am sure he will be a great piranha to have and will definitely come out of his shell. I was trying to find a way to get him back, but I have no room for him, if only he would fit in a 29g....


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm excited for him. Gotta get him a big powerhead. I really need another filter and heater, so that's what I gotta do first.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like the next P for me was a big 'ole 8" tern and major thanks to Starbury as for the patience shown in one missed drop date and coming out of his way to drop this big bad white beauty off for me. I have put him in with my caribe and am watching closely too see if major aggression is going to be shown and so far so good. I see what you meant Star by him getting picked on a bit as he still shows some battle wounds but he is getting a salt treatment before the night is through and dropping the temp on the shared tank as I might just move out the caribe so that the great white hope can heal in peace. We shall soon see what the future holds. I just want to add as well Alberta P owners you are all the sh*t and are all so helpful. Nw opening RnR's piranha shelter and hostle for P's. As my tanks went up to 6 and figuring will need all of them before the night is through.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats RnR!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats RnR on the new Tern

ive decidedto get my self a rhom. not sure which to go for yet.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

I'd take anything I can get my hands on and costs less than 2k. Pygo's, serras...if it's got teeth it works for me. Damn fish laws in this country.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> I'd take anything I can get my hands on and costs less than 2k. Pygo's, serras...if it's got teeth it works for me. Damn fish laws in this country.


Besides the laws part I am in the same boat as you, pretty much everything I can take will end up here. Gotta love the addiction that these little guys inflict.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> I'd take anything I can get my hands on and costs less than 2k. Pygo's, serras...if it's got teeth it works for me. Damn fish laws in this country.


That avatar is f*cking creepy sh*t.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> That avatar is f*cking creepy sh*t.


I know right, it's like a sexual predator with swine flu who just saw britney climb out of a car.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Voted everything and anything I can afford..


----------

